# Student Visa (500) Delay



## p1890

Hello Everyone,

I have applied for student visa (500) on 9th December 2016 for my PhD studies.

On 3rd January I received an email requesting form 80 and form 1221. I submitted both on 4th January and since then the status is *Assessment in Progress*

I have also emailed the Australian High Commission on 31st January regarding the delay. After 7 days the reply I got is that my application is under active consideration.

My course is starting on 27th February 2017. As a student I was planning to come to Australia atleast 1 week before the starting date. Since my Visa application is still under process, it seems unlikely.

Can someone guide me what should I do?

Regards,
Prateek


----------



## Jeremy Hooper

Just be patient. You will have your result shortly. Unfortunately, DIBP doesn't do priority processing. If they did then everyone would be asking for it and they would never get anything done.


----------



## zigzag

I'm in the same situation as well, I filed for my Student Visa (500) in early Jan, got the request for form 1221 and form 80 a week later, submitted it immediately. Still waiting for the visa to come through, the enrollment for my PhD course begin on 27 Feb as well.

When enquired they emailed me the standard response that the my application is still under consideration, wonder what is taking them so long.


----------



## Famjad

Hello,

I am in same situation applied for student visa on Dec 30, 2016, submitted forms and medical on 12th January still no response. Even I am not getting any reply of email either. My commencement is on 27th Feb and as I am a sponsored student from my home university this scholarship have its own limited time. Please guide me from where I can get my visa progress status?


----------



## wrussell

*Do not try to enter Australia after the start date of your course/s.*


----------



## p1890

Hi zigzag & Famjad!

What's the status of your visa? Mine is still in processing.

Regards,
Prateek


----------



## Huzaifa

*Student visa (500) Delay*

Hello everyone

I am new here so hope you will help. Applied for student visa(500) on 9 DEC 2016 and included my spouse and 3 kids within my application. I am going for PhD in Electrical Engineering from UniSA Australia. It has been 3 months and my application still under assessment. Is it due to the family members accompanying me in my application or you all are facing such delays? My course was going to start on 13 Feb 2017 and still I didn't get any response about visa. Any suggestions? Can anyone tell about maximum time till when decision regarding all student visa applications is taken. This delay is really disturbing my job here in Pakistan.


----------



## Huzaifa

p1890 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have applied for student visa (500) on 9th December 2016 for my PhD studies.
> 
> On 3rd January I received an email requesting form 80 and form 1221. I submitted both on 4th January and since then the status is *Assessment in Progress*
> 
> I have also emailed the Australian High Commission on 31st January regarding the delay. After 7 days the reply I got is that my application is under active consideration.
> 
> My course is starting on 27th February 2017. As a student I was planning to come to Australia atleast 1 week before the starting date. Since my Visa application is still under process, it seems unlikely.
> 
> Can someone guide me what should I do?
> 
> Regards,
> Prateek


Dear Prateek

Have you heard anything about your visa?/you got it or still waiting? Applied as single entrant or with spouse?

Plz do reply
Thanks


----------



## zigzag

Still waiting!


----------



## p1890

Huzaifa said:


> Dear Prateek
> 
> Have you heard anything about your visa?/you got it or still waiting? Applied as single entrant or with spouse?
> 
> Plz do reply
> Thanks


Hi Huzaifa,

I am still waiting. I have applied as single entrant.


----------



## guddu1991

Hi,
I also facing similar delay in my student visa application. I applied as an single entrant on Dec 20. 

Has any one deferred there course to the next intake?


----------



## guddu1991

Hi, I am also facing similar delay in my student visa application. I have applied as single entrant on Dec 20. 

Is anyone considering deferring their course to the next intake?


----------



## zigzag

guddu1991 said:


> Hi, I am also facing similar delay in my student visa application. I have applied as single entrant on Dec 20.
> 
> Is anyone considering deferring their course to the next intake?


Are you also going for your PhD?


----------



## guddu1991

zigzag said:


> Are you also going for your PhD?


yes.I am thinking of deferring to July intake..what about you?


----------



## zigzag

guddu1991 said:


> yes.I am thinking of deferring to July intake..what about you?


I have deferred my offer till next month, let's see if they can process it by then. I have seen a lot of PhD applicants from STEM field facing delays. Which university are you heading to?


----------



## guddu1991

zigzag said:


> I have deferred my offer till next month, let's see if they can process it by then. I have seen a lot of PhD applicants from STEM field facing delays. Which university are you heading to?


I will be joining sydney university. Which university are you joining?


----------



## zigzag

guddu1991 said:


> I will be joining sydney university. Which university are you joining?


Monash, keep us posted as the wait continues!


----------



## Ruj

Guys! I have lodged my student visa on 19th Jan. 2017. I missed Feb intake as University gave me extension till 10th March. I have my husband's dependent visa too.I think due to dependent visa they are taking more time. Anyone got any Interview call? My agent told me that they are calling applicants now. Guys please let me know if any of you got visa with dependent. I am very tensed cause they are not granting visa of applicant with dependents.


----------



## zigzag

Ruj said:


> Guys! I have lodged my student visa on 19th Jan. 2017. I missed Feb intake as University gave me extension till 10th March. I have my husband's dependent visa too.I think due to dependent visa they are taking more time. Anyone got any Interview call? My agent told me that they are calling applicants now. Guys please let me know if any of you got visa with dependent. I am very tensed cause they are not granting visa of applicant with dependents.


Can't say much on the dependent status; most of us have applied as a single entrant.


----------



## p1890

I have also deferred my admission till 31 March. 
@guddu1991 What is the last reporting date for your university? What is the field of your research?

@Ruj I don't think it is due to your husband's dependent status. I have applied as single entrant on 9th December and am still waiting for the outcome.


----------



## guddu1991

p1890 said:


> I have also deferred my admission till 31 March.
> @guddu1991 What is the last reporting date for your university? What is the field of your research?
> 
> @Ruj I don't think it is due to your husband's dependent status. I have applied as single entrant on 9th December and am still waiting for the outcome.


the final day of reporting is march 31. I will wait till last week of march then may defer. I have applied phd in engineering and it.

What about you and which university?


----------



## p1890

guddu1991 said:


> the final day of reporting is march 31. I will wait till last week of march then may defer. I have applied phd in engineering and it.
> 
> What about you and which university?


I am going for PhD in Mechanical Engineering at UNSW.
BTW is there a provision of deferring the scholarship in your university? Because I have to reapply for scholarship if I fefer the admission to the next semester.


----------



## guddu1991

p1890 said:


> I am going for PhD in Mechanical Engineering at UNSW.
> BTW is there a provision of deferring the scholarship in your university? Because I have to reapply for scholarship if I fefer the admission to the next semester.


I may also have to reapply. Though I am sure if I can defer my scholarship to the next semester.


----------



## guddu1991

p1890 said:


> I am going for PhD in Mechanical Engineering at UNSW.
> BTW is there a provision of deferring the scholarship in your university? Because I have to reapply for scholarship if I fefer the admission to the next semester.


I may also have to reapply. Though I am sure if I can defer my scholarship to the next semester.

I think we don't have any other options if we don't get visa by march 31


----------



## Huzaifa

Ruj said:


> Guys! I have lodged my student visa on 19th Jan. 2017. I missed Feb intake as University gave me extension till 10th March. I have my husband's dependent visa too.I think due to dependent visa they are taking more time. Anyone got any Interview call? My agent told me that they are calling applicants now. Guys please let me know if any of you got visa with dependent. I am very tensed cause they are not granting visa of applicant with dependents.


Oh don't say that, it is really disturbing. If thay are not giving visas then why they allowed the family members can accompany the primary applicant. I am mother of 3 kids and can't think of leaving my kids behind. ThEy should also understand this.


----------



## zigzag

According to the newly published processing time on the DIBP website, it may take up to 4 months to process, a postgraduate research sector application.

https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times


----------



## p1890

I received an email from high commission requesting details of intended research program.
I have already provided a summary of my project in the application. Maybe they require a detailed research proposal.

@guddu1991 & @zigzag
Have you applied for visa with a detailed research proposal?


----------



## zigzag

p1890 said:


> I received an email from high commission requesting details of intended research program.
> I have already provided a summary of my project in the application. Maybe they require a detailed research proposal.
> 
> @guddu1991 & @zigzag
> Have you applied for visa with a detailed research proposal?


Yes I have uploaded the same research proposal which I had used for the admission process.


----------



## guddu1991

Yes I have. And I received my visa today.


----------



## p1890

guddu1991 said:


> Yes I have. And I received my visa today.


Congratulations! 
When are you planning to travel?


----------



## guddu1991

p1890 said:


> Congratulations!
> When are you planning to travel?


Thank you. I have booked tickets on March 27.


----------



## Huzaifa

guddu1991 said:


> Yes I have. And I received my visa today.


Many congratulations. Where was your application processing, in which city of Australia?


----------



## guddu1991

Huzaifa said:


> Many congratulations. here was your application processing, in which city of Australia?


it was processed in Adelaide. I am going to Sydney.


----------



## Ruj

Congratulations! You have no dependent right ?


----------



## guddu1991

Ruj said:


> Congratulations! You have no dependent right ?


yes..I have no dependent.


----------



## burning_fire06

Hi im just new here in this forum. Im also facing the same problem as yours. I have lodged my application last month under VET course however it has been 5 weeks already and still im not receiving any updates about my application. I would like to ask if you ever tried to follow up your application??


----------



## burning_fire06

wrussell said:


> *Do not try to enter Australia after the start date of your course/s.*


Hi sir, i would like to ask what can you suggest about waiting for a delayed student visa result?? Im planning now to withdraw my application and reapply again.


----------



## Huzaifa

Famjad said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am in same situation applied for student visa on Dec 30, 2016, submitted forms and medical on 12th January still no response. Even I am not getting any reply of email either. My commencement is on 27th Feb and as I am a sponsored student from my home university this scholarship have its own limited time. Please guide me from where I can get my visa progress status?


Hello Famjad

Have you heard anything about Ur visa? What are Ur subjects and going in which university of Australia? What scholarship u got from HEC?


----------



## zigzag

Any updates guys?


----------



## Ruj

I am still waiting.  it's 70th day today. My file is being processed at Adelaide. I am not sure what should I do? Should I withdraw my application or wait for some more time? Can university people contact DIBP on my behalf ?Please help


----------



## zigzag

Ruj said:


> I am still waiting.  it's 70th day today. My file is being processed at Adelaide. I am not sure what should I do? Should I withdraw my application or wait for some more time? Can university people contact DIBP on my behalf ?Please help


The standard processing time can go upto 4 months.


----------



## p1890

zigzag said:


> Any updates guys?


Still waiting! Got an extension from university till 30 April.
What's your status?


----------



## zigzag

p1890 said:


> Still waiting! Got an extension from university till 30 April.
> What's your status?


Still waiting, wrote a mail and they replied that my application is "under routine processing"


----------



## zigzag

Any updates guys?


----------



## Ruj

I got interview call from High Commission from Delhi office on 7th. yet no update from them.


----------



## zigzag

Did you already have the interview?


----------



## Ruj

No. I got on last Friday.


----------



## p1890

zigzag said:


> Any updates guys?


Still Waiting!!!


----------



## zigzag

p1890 said:


> Still Waiting!!!


You must be close to the 4 month threshold stay strong!


----------



## Ruj

*finally! Granted*

Guys, I got my visa grant yesterday


----------



## Huzaifa

Ruj said:


> Guys, I got my visa grant yesterday


That's great. Many congrats. I am still waiting and now the processing time has been reduced from 4 months to 87 days. 4 months plus passed in my case and I don't know when will I get my grant. This waiting time is killing me. Why are they so slow??????? When are u planning to fly to Australia?


----------



## zigzag

p1890 said:


> Still waiting! Got an extension from university till 30 April.
> What's your status?


Any updates on your front?


----------



## p1890

zigzag said:


> Any updates on your front?


Still waiting! Emailed them and got the same reply that "visa is under routine processing".


----------



## zigzag

p1890 said:


> Still waiting! Emailed them and got the same reply that "visa is under routine processing".


Why just why? Why is it so hard for them to process applications from aspiring scientists, who are coming on full scholarship and health cover?


----------



## p1890

zigzag said:


> Why just why? Why is it so hard for them to process applications from aspiring scientists, who are coming on full scholarship and health cover?


After sitting tight for more than 4 months I found that these are the questions we will never know the answers to. 
BTW did you got any further extension for enrollment from your university?


----------



## zigzag

Yes, I did get an extension, the graduate support at Monash has been very helpful so far.


----------



## Nimal

Hello guys, I am someone in the same state as yours. I got PhD offer to study at UNSW. Initially filed my application on 25th Jan but due to an error made by my agent in the application, I had to refile the application. After submitting withdrawal form on 8th March, it was only approved on 5th April (yes almost a month for simple acknowledgement that I can withdraw the application!!). I have now refiled the application on 5th April along with all the documents that they have asked you all in this forum (form 80, 1221, research proposal and all relevant certificates). Seeing by the trends of yours, I seems likely that I wont get the visa before 30th April which the university has allowed me to enroll within.
@p1890 I think you are going to UNSW as well. Which scholarship have you got? Are you planning to ask them for deferral to July?


----------



## zigzag

Nimal said:


> Hello guys, I am someone in the same state as yours. I got PhD offer to study at UNSW. Initially filed my application on 25th Jan but due to an error made by my agent in the application, I had to refile the application. After submitting withdrawal form on 8th March, it was only approved on 5th April (yes almost a month for simple acknowledgement that I can withdraw the application!!). I have now refiled the application on 5th April along with all the documents that they have asked you all in this forum (form 80, 1221, research proposal and all relevant certificates). Seeing by the trends of yours, I seems likely that I wont get the visa before 30th April which the university has allowed me to enroll within.
> @p1890 I think you are going to UNSW as well. Which scholarship have you got? Are you planning to ask them for deferral to July?


Sorry to hear about your troubles, the standard processing times for the postgraduate research sector can go upto 4 months and even longer!


----------



## p1890

Nimal said:


> Hello guys, I am someone in the same state as yours. I got PhD offer to study at UNSW. Initially filed my application on 25th Jan but due to an error made by my agent in the application, I had to refile the application. After submitting withdrawal form on 8th March, it was only approved on 5th April (yes almost a month for simple acknowledgement that I can withdraw the application!!). I have now refiled the application on 5th April along with all the documents that they have asked you all in this forum (form 80, 1221, research proposal and all relevant certificates). Seeing by the trends of yours, I seems likely that I wont get the visa before 30th April which the university has allowed me to enroll within.
> @p1890 I think you are going to UNSW as well. Which scholarship have you got? Are you planning to ask them for deferral to July?


I will wait for few more days then I will request for deferral. 
BTW what is your field of research?


----------



## Nimal

p1890 said:


> I will wait for few more days then I will request for deferral.
> BTW what is your field of research?


I'm doing under Aerospace Engineering. The conditions of the offer say that only admission offer can be deferred and the scholarship is not deferrable. Do you think they will let us hold on to it since it was visa delay on which we had no control?


----------



## p1890

Nimal said:


> I'm doing under Aerospace Engineering. The conditions of the offer say that only admission offer can be deferred and the scholarship is not deferrable. Do you think they will let us hold on to it since it was visa delay on which we had no control?


Scholarship is not deferrable, but the PG cordinator told me that if I defer my admission I will be be reconsidered for a scholarship.
Since I got a TFS I think the decision to grant scholarship may depend largely on the funds with the supervisor. Moreover, as you said the decision to defer was due to visa delay so may be they will reconsider us for Scholarship.
Also we don't have any other option if we don't get Visa before 30 April.
BTW which Scholarship you got?


----------



## Nimal

p1890 said:


> Scholarship is not deferrable, but the PG cordinator told me that if I defer my admission I will be be reconsidered for a scholarship.
> Since I got a TFS I think the decision to grant scholarship may depend largely on the funds with the supervisor. Moreover, as you said the decision to defer was due to visa delay so may be they will reconsider us for Scholarship.
> Also we don't have any other option if we don't get Visa before 30 April.
> BTW which Scholarship you got?


I got TFS as well. But the scholarship round for Semester 2 has already closed and they are accepting applications only for Semester 1, 2018 now. So I am unsure if we will be given preference for the next semester or only considered for S1, 2018. Any idea?


----------



## p1890

Nimal said:


> I got TFS as well. But the scholarship round for Semester 2 has already closed and they are accepting applications only for Semester 1, 2018 now. So I am unsure if we will be given preference for the next semester or only considered for S1, 2018. Any idea?


I have no idea! But I think I have read somewhere that we can only defer to the next semester. So, they may consider us for Scholarship in semester 2, but I am not sure.
Did you contacted your supervisor regarding deferral?


----------



## Nimal

p1890 said:


> I have no idea! But I think I have read somewhere that we can only defer to the next semester. So, they may consider us for Scholarship in semester 2, but I am not sure.
> Did you contacted your supervisor regarding deferral?


Not regarding the deferral yet. I will have to do it now. When I asked him for an extension last month, he agreed for it but told that the scholarship matters have to be decided by the department coordinator or GRS. I am planning to talk to them on Monday. What did your supervisor say regarding the deferral?


----------



## p1890

Nimal said:


> Not regarding the deferral yet. I will have to do it now. When I asked him for an extension last month, he agreed for it but told that the scholarship matters have to be decided by the department coordinator or GRS. I am planning to talk to them on Monday. What did your supervisor say regarding the deferral?


My supervisor told me to first request an extension and then after 30 April request for deferral. 
And PG coordinator told me & my supervisor that I will be reconsidered for the scholarship if I request a deferral.


----------



## p1890

Any updates??


----------



## zigzag

Nothing at all!


----------



## p1890

Nimal said:


> Not regarding the deferral yet. I will have to do it now. When I asked him for an extension last month, he agreed for it but told that the scholarship matters have to be decided by the department coordinator or GRS. I am planning to talk to them on Monday. What did your supervisor say regarding the deferral?


Have you talked with your supervisor or GRS regarding deferral?


----------



## p1890

zigzag said:


> Nothing at all!


What is the last day of your extension?


----------



## zigzag

p1890 said:


> What is the last day of your extension?


It is good for a while now, but it can be extended again. Both the admission and the scholarship.


----------



## Nimal

p1890 said:


> Have you talked with your supervisor or GRS regarding deferral?


My supervisor has agreed for the deferral but he is not sure of the scholarship. I have emailed GRS requesting deferral but I am yet to hear from them. When I spoke to them last week, they told that the admission can be deferred to next semester and not the scholarship. But they will reconsider for scholarships by following their usual procedures and let us know if we are successful. I'm not sure how long this will take and also no idea whether we have to file visa application again as we might be issued with a new eCoE!


----------



## p1890

Nimal said:


> My supervisor has agreed for the deferral but he is not sure of the scholarship. I have emailed GRS requesting deferral but I am yet to hear from them. When I spoke to them last week, they told that the admission can be deferred to next semester and not the scholarship. But they will reconsider for scholarships by following their usual procedures and let us know if we are successful. I'm not sure how long this will take and also no idea whether we have to file visa application again as we might be issued with a new eCoE!


From what I could infer from DIBP website, it seems that we don't have to apply again.
If the new eCoE is issued before the decision is made on the current visa application, we can simply notify DIBP of the change using form 1022. And if the new eCoE is issued after the decision on this visa application then we need to submit form 424C to request an amendment.


----------



## zigzag

I think if you just upload the new CoE, in your immi account that would work, just make the document type as 'Certificate of Enrollment'.


----------



## AAA Migration

wrussell said:


> *Do not try to enter Australia after the start date of your course/s.*


I am not sure what you mean by this? if he is PHD student it is by Thesis not classes.

Perhaps you can give an explanation?


----------



## zigzag

Any updates people?


----------



## Nimal

No big change except an email reply from DIBP saying the application is under active consideration. The second such reply for around ten emails from my side in the last three months. Extension expires today so I have requested a deferral.
@p1890 how about you?


----------



## p1890

I have also requested deferral.


----------



## zigzag

p1890

It must have been 5 months for you right?

I guess this problem started last year and Go8 uni's are taking up this with Australian Government,

below is from a white paper,



> "The second recommendation might appear more abstract, but it is no lesser of an issue - that the federal government explicitly recognise the fundamental importance of Australia's research efforts as a pillar of international engagement. Recently a large number of Go8 postgraduate research students were significantly affected by changes to Australia's visa system which caused long delays in processing applications - without communication updates regarding their processing.
> 
> Australia has to "fight" in an increasingly competitive international marketplace for every research student who chooses to come here. Poorly managed visa changes are exceptionally damaging to Brand Australia. This is unfortunate at a time of great opportunity, when Australia should be poised to benefit from the political turmoil of our two major competitors, the US and Britain. Now is the time to seize this opportunity."


Nocookies | The Australian


----------



## Nimal

zigzag said:


> p1890
> 
> It must have been 5 months for you right?
> 
> I guess this problem started last year and Go8 uni's are taking up this with Australian Government,
> 
> below is from a white paper,
> 
> Nocookies | The Australian


True indeed. The landscape for research students has changed very much in UK and USA. However, in terms of providing visa decisions, UK takes 3 weeks for 90% applications received whereas it is 3 months for 90% applications in Australia. They definitely need to optimise their evaluation frameworks in order to maintain the competitive edge.


----------



## Nimal

Nocookies | The Australian

Something to worry about.


----------



## Grigor

wrussell said:


> *Do not try to enter Australia after the start date of your course/s.*


Can you tell me why? Because my start date was on 1 May and I haven't gotten a interview call. Just waiting and my school has started 9 days ago


----------



## wrussell

AAA Migration said:


> I am not sure what you mean by this? if he is PHD student it is by Thesis not classes.
> 
> Perhaps you can give an explanation?


I did not mention classes.


----------



## p1890

@zigzag Any updates?


----------



## Huzaifa

zigzag said:


> You must be close to the 4 month threshold stay strong!


Any update regarding visa?


----------



## Huzaifa

p1890 said:


> @zigzag Any updates?


Any update regarding visa?


----------



## p1890

Huzaifa said:


> Any update regarding visa?


I have deferred my admission to next semester. Updated my application with new eCoE and new OSHC last week.
What about you?

@zigzag any updates on your side?


----------



## umair.choudhry89

@p1890
@zigzag
@Huzaifa

Hello guys, any update regarding your VISA grants. I am in the similar situation and waiting since almost last 4 months.


----------



## kk1153

I am waiting since 4 months as well for PhD.


----------



## 325050

Huzaifa said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I am new here so hope you will help. Applied for student visa(500) on 9 DEC 2016 and included my spouse and 3 kids within my application. I am going for PhD in Electrical Engineering from UniSA Australia. It has been 3 months and my application still under assessment. Is it due to the family members accompanying me in my application or you all are facing such delays? My course was going to start on 13 Feb 2017 and still I didn't get any response about visa. Any suggestions? Can anyone tell about maximum time till when decision regarding all student visa applications is taken. This delay is really disturbing my job here in Pakistan.


Unfortunately its just a waiting game can happen quickly or can take at least 2 weeks! Good luck!


----------



## Huzaifa

umair.choudhry89 said:


> @p1890
> @zigzag
> @Huzaifa
> 
> Hello guys, any update regarding your VISA grants. I am in the similar situation and waiting since almost last 4 months.


Yes I got my visa Alhamdullilah on10 August, exactly after 8 months .


----------



## Huzaifa

p1890 said:


> @zigzag Any updates?


Did u get Ur visa?


----------



## Neetu

Hello
I am wondering if anyone can help as i had applied spouse visa in april 2017 from australia and still i didnt get any response no hap id nothing. How long it takes)???

Thanks


----------



## Tarita Moureen

Hello, 
I have lodged for student spouse visa on 5th May. Still no update. Even I didn't complete medical before lodging. I'm really getting frustrated. Why is this taking so long?


----------



## Tarita Moureen

Neetu said:


> Hello
> I am wondering if anyone can help as i had applied spouse visa in april 2017 from australia and still i didnt get any response no hap id nothing. How long it takes)???
> 
> Thanks


Hi , Did you get any update? My condition is just same like you. I applied on 5th May.


----------



## p1890

Huzaifa said:


> Did u get Ur visa?


No, Still waiting!


----------



## Neetu

Hello
Still not . Its still showing progression


----------



## muhammadumr87

hello respected members.I applied on 12th June 2017 ,my course of study is Masters Professional Aaccounting from University of Sydney. But didnot get any interview call its almost 65 days now. Can any one help .Why they are taking so much time .???


----------



## Jnana

Hi guys, 

We lodged application on 21-4-2017 to my wife 500 postgraduate research dependent visa. We did not heard anything from immigration office. Any one can share their experiences please on 500 postgraduate research dependent visa delay.


----------



## Jnana

@neetu, 

When did you applied your visa?


----------



## Neetu

Jnana said:


> @neetu,
> 
> When did you applied your visa?


I had applied on 13 april 2017


----------



## Jnana

@neetu : have you received hap or any responses from date of application? I didn't get any response yet.


----------



## Jnana

@neetu: hi, any updates or response from High commission regarding Visa?


----------



## Anantkeshav

Hello all,

Just went through the messages and thought to *compile the Visa processing time* for 500 Student visa applications of the *successful candidates, till yet, in this thread*.

1) Guddu1991 applied on 20 Dec 2016 and got his Visa on 17 March 2017: *Approx. 87 days* processing time. PhD Student application processed at Adelaide. Single entrant.

2) Huzaifa applied on 9 Dec 2016 and got her Visa (along with spouse and kids) on 10 August 2017: *Approx 240 days* processing time. Multi-family entrant.

3) Ruj applied on 19 Jan 2017 and got her Visa on 12 April 2017: *Approx 92 days* processing time. Application processed at Adelaide, Interview at Delhi.

@p1890
@zigzag
@Famjad
@Nirmal
@Umar Choudhury
@kk1153
@Tarita Moureen
@Neetu
@Jnana

any updates on your Visa processing, if yes, please share.
Thank You. 
About myself: I have applied for my 500 Student visa PGR Sector on 11th August.

Good luck,
Cheers,
Netra


----------



## Tarita Moureen

Hi, I lodged my application on 5th May. Did my biometric on 8th May. But didn't click the information provided button after biometric. Is it must to click information provided button after biometric.


----------



## Anantkeshav

Tarita Moureen said:


> Hi, I lodged my application on 5th May. Did my biometric on 8th May. But didn't click the information provided button after biometric. Is it must to click information provided button after biometric.


Hello Tarita,

Did you apply yourself or through the VFS and were you asked by the Immigration office to provide Biometrics. Well, I applied for my student visa online myself but was not asked for biometrics.

May be some expert member provide the answer that you are looking for.

Cheers,
Netra


----------



## Tarita Moureen

I applied through immi account. By mail I was asked to provide biometric. But through VFS my biometric provided to the development.


----------



## Anantkeshav

Tarita Moureen said:


> I applied through immi account. By mail I was asked to provide biometric. But through VFS my biometric provided to the development.


Thanks Tarita for letting us know about it. Good luck and kindly share with us if you have any updates. Good luck again!

Cheers,
Netra


----------



## Anantkeshav

Hello Guys, any updates??


----------



## Anantkeshav

Hello there, seems it is very silent for everyone! Any updates there, Please share!
Thank You and good luck!


----------



## Jnana

I got reply after 130 days of application lodged. Request for health examination. 500 postgraduate research sector processing time is between 4-5 months from the date of application.


----------



## Anantkeshav

Thanks Jnana for your reply and providing the time-details for your application. Good luck for your application!!

Cheers,
Netra


----------



## Anantkeshav

Hello all,

Student visa granted  with dependents (wife and two kids)!
Processing time: 26 calendar days ONLY

Good Luck to all!
Cheers,
Netra


----------



## gn.abhijit

hi Netra, I am a new member. I am pass out from IIT kharagpur as one of the toppers. I have got Phd offer with 100% scholarship in uni of Melbourne. I applied as single entrant for PGR subclass 500 on 14th may. Recieved message on 23rd may for extra documents(form 80, form 1221, research proposal). I submitted on 25th may. They asked me on 26 may for detailed research proposal.I sent it immediately. I had my medical done on 7th june. It had been 115 days(4 months till now), no outcome. Whenever I mail them they reply we are trying our best. 
I am a genuine case as a topper from IIT going to top institute of Aus. How many days it can take more. On whst factor does time depends on. Or is it my visa will get cancelled.
Waiting for your reply.
Thank you


----------



## gn.abhijit

is it that I got my medical done a little late, so I am getting delay. Can uni help me to get visa faster. I have already defered my course 2 times, My scholarship has conditions. More delay can cause severe damage.


----------



## Jnana

500 Postgraduate research sector processing time is between 4-5 months. Just wait till 5 months.


----------



## Jnana

Hi buddy, better ask about status of your application. If they respond with 'your application is under consideration', then they are processing your application. What they respond regarding your status?


----------



## gn.abhijit

I have seen many people got it within a month, some in 2 months. on what factor does it depend on. Or is it , it can take 10 months-12 months


----------



## gn.abhijit

They told that it can take sometime to get clearance from other agencies for character, health etc assessment and that takes time even sometimes months


----------



## Jnana

I think they need clearance from other agencies. Example, your research area also verified with Australian privacy act. Or else there may be issue with health clearance.


----------



## gn.abhijit

Does this clearance happen for all pgr students? How much time it can take? 
Atleast on basis of GTE they don't reject visa? I wrote in my gte that I have passion for physics, I am topper and i want to be scientist and uni of melb is under top 50 in qs ranking for research and thus I am going there to do high class research. Is that alright about gte? do phd visa get cancelled also


----------



## Anantkeshav

For GTE, there are many criteria that they consider, clearly mentioned in DIBP pages. Please google about it.

They don't doubt that you want to become a Scientist, but they should not feel (from the documents that you have submitted) by any chance that this person won't come back to his/ her home country after finishing the course. That's important for GTE!

Good Luck!
Netra


----------



## Jnana

Dear all, I got Visa grant today. Approximately 4 months 20 days to process postgraduate research dependent Visa. Good luck to all.


----------



## Army_BTS

I lodged my visa on August 7.
After 17 days, i received an email requiring me to submit additional documents which i submitted after 8 days because i live in a rural area. So i had to travel to the capital city and get the required documents and then submit it. So after 8 days which is august 24, i submitted the prompted extra documents.
And now its been 18 days since and i still havent heard any news regarding my visa.
If i sum the days its now been exactly 35 days excluding the extra 8 days since i lodged my visa. 
I know the maximum processing time is 2 months but i dont have any dependents and am registered for a bachelor degrees' course. ( I am a fresh high school graduate) 
Can anyone suggest me what to do next or should i do nothing and just wait?


----------



## Army_BTS

Hello to anymore reading this post 
I have received my visa finally!!!
Hope everything works out for you too
God bless


----------



## ashok19

Hello Everyone, I got a phd offer from Swinburne University and I have applied for my post graduate research sector visa on 10th July 2017. I did my medical examination in advance and also submitted form 80 and form 1221 during my first application itself. On 21 August I was asked to give some more information in form 80. I submitted my renewed form 80 next day itself. Since then I have no response. It's been 79 days already. I submitted my visa application through an university authorised migration agent. Already took deferral twice from university. Any suggestions would really helpful. Thanks and cheers.


----------



## kk1153

Hi Ashok19,

It has been the frustrating delay for many of us. Some are waiting since 10 months. Some got it in a month or two. 

I personally have been waiting since 5 months exact. DIBP is processing Student Visa for PhD students as if they are processing PR application or H1B (USA). Its totally random. I hope they mend their ways, otherwise nobody from a good studies background would think of doing their PhD in Australia. Its not only our loss. For them as well it is a big loss.

Good luck to them as well.


----------



## ashok19

Hello kk1153,
Thanks a lot. I agree with you. It is taking too long especially for phd students. They need to accelerate their process otherwise it will be very big loss for both students and Australia. Hoping to get visa soon. Best wishes to you also.
Thanks and cheers.


----------



## kk1153

Hi everyone,

@ashok19 - Good luck to you as well.

@p1890 - Looks like you were the earliest who applied and has not got any VISA. Any updates to you man.

@zigzag
@Famjad
@Nirmal
@Umar Choudhury
@Tarita Moureen
@Neetu
@gn.abhijit

Any updates for you guys. It will be helpful to keep everyone updated.


----------



## ace.sunny

Hey guys,
I lodged my Vocational Training- Student visa on 13th Sept and couple of hours later I was requested for a Biometric and medical, which I submitted 1 day later.

It has been 15 days / 9 working days since the day I submitted. My agent told me that most of his client's result was announced within the period of 15 days.

Now, is there any way to contact DIBP other than the contact number they provided? I'm curious whether even a Case Office has been appointed or not.


----------



## p1890

kk1153 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> @ashok19 - Good luck to you as well.
> 
> @p1890 - Looks like you were the earliest who applied and has not got any VISA. Any updates to you man.
> 
> @zigzag
> @Famjad
> @Nirmal
> @Umar Choudhury
> @Tarita Moureen
> @Neetu
> @gn.abhijit
> 
> Any updates for you guys. It will be helpful to keep everyone updated.


No updates! Still waiting for a decision!! 
For PhD applicants facing delays, there is a WhatsApp group for updates and discussion, PM me your mobile number I will add you.


----------



## ace.sunny

p1890 said:


> No updates! Still waiting for a decision!!
> For PhD applicants facing delays, there is a WhatsApp group for updates and discussion, PM me your mobile number I will add you.


Is the group only for PhD applicants? I'm a vocational training applicant.


----------



## p1890

ace.sunny said:


> Is the group only for PhD applicants? I'm a vocational training applicant.


Yes, only PhD's!


----------



## ashok19

P1980.. Hi can you please add me in that group.. +918769462704


----------



## kk1153

p1890 said:


> No updates! Still waiting for a decision!!
> For PhD applicants facing delays, there is a WhatsApp group for updates and discussion, PM me your mobile number I will add you.


Sorry to hear that. Strange and its quite informative for all those people who think student visa anyhow could get a decision in 3 months or even 6 months. You case can clearly show everyone that it can even 12 months with no decision.

I will PM you my number. Please add me to that group.


----------



## Krish99

Hello guys,
I have applied for the student visa (subclass 500) about 2 months ago and still haven't received any response. My university (Monash) has already begun orientation class. I was under 18 at the time of lodging the application and therefore have sent them the required guardianship and parent consent forms as requested but haven't received any response from them. So we tried to contact them through email though our consultancy more than once but they never replied to our email. We even contacted the university representative to follow up with the immigration office but no luck whatsoever. I have just crossed 18 yesterday and am hoping to get my visa this week atleast because the university gave me an extension letter for a week. Any one experienced regarding such issues about visa delays? Please reply I am very anxious.
Thank you.


----------



## Kolawole

Hello everyone ,my Delay for a student visa has been almost four months and my student will start this week . I'm going for a dipolma course what do I do ?


----------



## abumusab

Hello guys. I applied for subclass 500 visa postgraduate sector (PhD) on 14th June 2017. More than 4 months have passed. No response yet. Seems like PhD applicants are facing the delay in particular.


----------



## abrb17

*Subclass 500 foundation programme pakistan*

Hello guys, I am new here.

I'm looking forward to start my foundation programme in Australia.

university options: U of Wollongong, U of Tasmania, IES college, rmit u.

I have completed OLevel gce 5 subjects in 2017 jan and my grades are: E D E D E .

I have 2 study permit refusal from Canada, reasons:

Firsts refusal, purpose of visit and bla bla

Second refusal: Previous academic and employment history, upon a complete review we think youre not a bona fide student and will return to your home country.

I AM UNDER 18 I will be taking welfare arrangements, I am financially very sound.

I want to apply to australia
I am looking for some advice.

visa acceptance ratio and will my grades and refusal make a bad impact?


----------



## Kolawole

Hi, I did lodge my visa(500) since June, requested for a new CoE from my school, now I'm meant 2 resume January 2018 . yet my visa is not out, , please help. ?I'm applying for a diploma course


----------



## Kolawole

+2348137255859


----------



## Kolawole

My visa delay is taking more than 5 months heading to the sixth month and I have gotten my second CoE, my school starts January, please what do I do? ? Need advice. ?..heeeeeelllllllppppppp!!!!!!


----------



## Kolawole

I was wondering if the reason why my student visa is taking up to 6 months to be granted is because I'm from nigeria??


----------



## umair.choudhry89

Hello guys, wait for the decision is the only thing in this situation. I was in similar situation for almost 7 months and finally received my VISA grant las week.


----------



## rtcteacher

p1890 said:


> No updates! Still waiting for a decision!!
> For PhD applicants facing delays, there is a WhatsApp group for updates and discussion, PM me your mobile number I will add you.


hi p1890.. i have also applied for phd student visa... can u add me to group...


----------



## COURAGEKWASI

I have just lodged my Student VISA (Subclass 500) on 12th January 2018 and as well submitted my medicals and Biometrics too. On my immiaccount, my application status displays "Assessment in progress" I am applying for the Postgraduate Research Sector one since I got PhD (Integrated) admission at the University of Wollongong which is to start on 27th February, 2018. I lodged my application in Ghana, West Africa. For now, I have attached all the necessary documents I was asked to attach including my Research Proposal. Will I be asked to add more forms such as FORM 80,etc? When is the earliest possible time for me to expect result from DIBP? After reading messages on this forum, honestly, I am afraid I may not be able make it on time since I am planning to leave Ghana on 15th of March after I have gotten my VISA. Also, my passport wasn't taken from me when I went for the Biometrics, I need someone to throw more light on this one too for me.

Thank you...


----------



## skm91

For how long you are waiting?Please give your number I can add you to the group.


----------



## Shadow_hmy

Hello, I’m a Chinese student who has been waiting for visa for more than 6 months.


----------



## Maggie-May24

*REMINDER*: Please don't post your phone number or email address. If you want to contact other members privately, you can send them a PM (if you have enough posting history). However remember this forum is specifically set up for people to share experience and keep each other company while waiting for visas. So if you have questions, I suggest you post them here so all members can offer input.


----------



## skm91

Shadow_hmy said:


> Hello, I'm a Chinese student who has been waiting for visa for more than 6 months.


I am waiting for more than 8 months.


----------



## chynaparks

*Processing schools sector visa*

Hello everyone. I'm new to this thread. I lodged my visa 19th Dec 2017 for school sector student visa 500. I completed my biometrics and health examinations before mid Jan 2018. However, in my case, I hadn't submitted a complete application. I still had a few more documents to attach to it.

I sent all documentation by the 25th Jan 2018.
How long do you think it will take the dibp to process my visa (my application status has been assessment in progress from the time I completed my health examination)??

Please help! My school started 1st Feb.
Thank you so much
Taasi


----------



## chynaparks

Have you contacted the dibp through email or phone?


----------



## Deepinder_singh

hello chynaparks .. 
i im in the same position and even though the dates are also same ,, still waiting for my visa,, did u get ur visa ?


----------



## COURAGEKWASI

I am also in similar situation
Lodged on 12th January 2018 
School commence on 26th February 2018


----------



## COURAGEKWASI

Deepinder_singh said:


> hello chynaparks ..
> i im in the same position and even though the dates are also same ,, still waiting for my visa,, did u get ur visa ?


I do not know what we can do than to wait since the processing times are within 49 to 74 days


----------



## chynaparks

Hi Singh
I was able to contact the dibp. They said my application was being processed but due to a high number of applications processing is longer. I guess we’re in same boat.


----------



## chynaparks

Hi COURAGEKWASI
I really do hope we get our visas as soon as possible, it’s ridiculous.


----------



## COURAGEKWASI

Please what's up with the new "initial assessment and Further Assessment" information on the application status?


----------



## COURAGEKWASI

chynaparks said:


> Hi COURAGEKWASI
> I really do hope we get our visas as soon as possible, it's ridiculous.


Very Hopeful

Before 20th March, 2018 won't be bad at all, hmmmm


----------



## avid

Submitted on 4 Feb. No update yet.


----------



## R_5151

p1890 said:


> No updates! Still waiting for a decision!!
> For PhD applicants facing delays, there is a WhatsApp group for updates and discussion, PM me your mobile number I will add you.


hi P1890. Please add me to the froup since I am in a similar situation. Been waiting for over 6 months now.

I cant PM you because am a junior member in this forum. Could you please ping me so that you can add me


----------



## avid

R_5151 said:


> hi P1890. Please add me to the froup since I am in a similar situation. Been waiting for over 6 months now.
> 
> I cant PM you because am a junior member in this forum. Could you please ping me so that you can add me


Same here. Could you please ping me also? Thanks!


----------



## tt1980

kk1153 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> @ashok19 - Good luck to you as well.
> 
> @p1890 - Looks like you were the earliest who applied and has not got any VISA. Any updates to you man.
> 
> @zigzag
> @Famjad
> @Nirmal
> @Umar Choudhury
> @Tarita Moureen
> @Neetu
> @gn.abhijit
> 
> Any updates for you guys. It will be helpful to keep everyone updated.


Hi can you please add me as well in the whatsapp group? My mob no is 8197815890

I applied for my visa on 24th Aug 2017, It been more than 6 months, still not granted.


----------



## Luffy1234

Hi guys,

I have applied submitted my PhD student visa on 11th dec 2017 and my status is 'further assessment'. Can anyone tell me when I may be getting my visa ?


----------



## Rid

p1890 said:


> kk1153 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> @ashok19 - Good luck to you as well.
> 
> @p1890 - Looks like you were the earliest who applied and has not got any VISA. Any updates to you man.
> 
> @zigzag
> @Famjad
> @Nirmal
> @Umar Choudhury
> @Tarita Moureen
> @Neetu
> @gn.abhijit
> 
> Any updates for you guys. It will be helpful to keep everyone updated.
> 
> 
> 
> No updates! Still waiting for a decision!!
> For PhD applicants facing delays, there is a WhatsApp group for updates and discussion, PM me your mobile number I will add you.
Click to expand...

Hi P1890, what's your present visa status, did you receive any decision?? I think it has been over a year in your case, I am waiting for almost 8 months now.


----------



## samra91

Hi everyone, I am applying for student visa for PhD in Swinburne. I need to know how can I go through the medical examination before submitting my application? (Since there's an option on immigration website that we can go through examination before submitting the application). It's taking a long time in collecting all relevant documents so I thought I should go for medical exam in the mean while.


----------



## Taasdeev91

samra91 said:


> Hi everyone, I am applying for student visa for PhD in Swinburne. I need to know how can I go through the medical examination before submitting my application? (Since there's an option on immigration website that we can go through examination before submitting the application). It's taking a long time in collecting all relevant documents so I thought I should go for medical exam in the mean while.


This should be easy for a Ph.D. student...Anyhow, you will create a "Health Declaration" in ur IMMI-account, and, with that referral letter and HAP id u will receive later, go to a nominated agency to take your medical exam.


----------



## samra91

Taasdeev91 said:


> This should be easy for a Ph.D. student...Anyhow, you will create a "Health Declaration" in ur IMMI-account, and, with that referral letter and HAP id u will receive later, go to a nominated agency to take your medical exam.


Hi Taasdeev, I tried creating the health declaration but I couldn't find the link. actually I have already started filling the visa application and I think that 'health declaration' facility is only available for people who haven't started filling the form. I guess in order to create 'health declaration', I have to create a new application again. Is it so?


----------



## Taasdeev91

samra91 said:


> Hi Taasdeev, I tried creating the health declaration but I couldn't find the link. actually I have already started filling the visa application and I think that 'health declaration' facility is only available for people who haven't started filling the form. I guess in order to create 'health declaration', I have to create a new application again. Is it so?


"New Application" -> "Health" -> u will see the link


----------



## chynaparks

*Processing times*

hello everyone!
have any of you received any information on the status of your application. My status is still further assessment. My processing time on immiaccount changed from 66 days to 4 months, yet on the website the processing time shows 49 days to 77 days. Has this happened to anyone of you?

Also, have any of you been granted your visa?


----------



## Taasdeev91

chynaparks said:


> hello everyone!
> have any of you received any information on the status of your application. My status is still further assessment. My processing time on immiaccount changed from 66 days to 4 months, yet on the website the processing time shows 49 days to 77 days. Has this happened to anyone of you?
> 
> Also, have any of you been granted your visa?


This is interesting... Where does "49 to 77" come from? I just checked, on the website it shows 49 to 74 or 43 to 77 (depends on which sector u r talking about)

And of course, 60 to 4 months which is 590. (Then where does "66 to 4 months" come from?)


----------



## samra91

Hi guys! i submitted my application and saw update on immi-account from immigration dept. to carry out biometrics and health exam. On my application home, it is also written that "This application requires additional supporting documentation. Please check correspondence and attach the requested documents. By clicking on the ‘Information Provided’ button you acknowledge that the Department may proceed to make a decision on the application. Not clicking the ‘Information Provided’ button in no way lengthens or overrides the period specified in the correspondence."
I need to know if I should press the button before appearing for biometrics and health exam or i should press after ?


----------



## chynaparks

Dear Taasdeev91,
I applied for Student Visa 500 Schools sector which is supposed to be processed in 49 to 77 days. However on my immiaccount the processing time it shows is 66 days to 4 months. I don’t know if it’s a technical issue. I’ve contacted them to ask whether it’s correct.

Thanks


----------



## chynaparks

Dear Samra91,

Press the information provides button after you’ve provides all supporting documentation including biometrics and health.


----------



## samra91

hi everyone, i submitted my student visa application for PhD on 5th April, got my medical and biometrics done on 9th and 10th April. Today I got request from DIBP to provide 'evidence of a significant record of achievements'. and they have also requested to submit the form 1221 (which I have already submitted before) .. I am not sure why they have asked for these things :/


----------



## dzhu74

Hello, I’m new here. My application has been processing for almost 3 month and I’m supposed to enroll 3 days later. I’m wondering if I should defer enrollment and have CoE updated right now or wait until VISA issued?


----------



## dzhu74

samra91 said:


> hi everyone, i submitted my student visa application for PhD on 5th April, got my medical and biometrics done on 9th and 10th April. Today I got request from DIBP to provide 'evidence of a significant record of achievements'. and they have also requested to submit the form 1221 (which I have already submitted before) .. I am not sure why they have asked for these things :/


I have the same situation. What I did is that uploaded a new Form 1221.


----------



## samra91

dzhu74 said:


> I have the same situation. What I did is that uploaded a new Form 1221.


Have you applied visa for PhD? and if yes then in which university?


----------



## dzhu74

samra91 said:


> dzhu74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same situation. What I did is that uploaded a new Form 1221.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you applied visa for PhD? and if yes then in which university?
Click to expand...

Yes I applied visa for PhD in ANU.


----------



## samra91

dzhu74 said:


> Yes I applied visa for PhD in ANU.


I uploaded the form 1221 but i can still see the 'Actions required' tab in my immi account that demands to submit a form 1221


----------



## dzhu74

samra91 said:


> I uploaded the form 1221 but i can still see the 'Actions required' tab in my immi account that demands to submit a form 1221


No worries, wait for a couple of days, it'll be alright.


----------



## samra91

dzhu74 said:


> No worries, wait for a couple of days, it'll be alright.


did you get your visa?


----------



## srkr93

gn.abhijit said:


> hi Netra, I am a new member. I am pass out from IIT kharagpur as one of the toppers. I have got Phd offer with 100% scholarship in uni of Melbourne. I applied as single entrant for PGR subclass 500 on 14th may. Recieved message on 23rd may for extra documents(form 80, form 1221, research proposal). I submitted on 25th may. They asked me on 26 may for detailed research proposal.I sent it immediately. I had my medical done on 7th june. It had been 115 days(4 months till now), no outcome. Whenever I mail them they reply we are trying our best.
> I am a genuine case as a topper from IIT going to top institute of Aus. How many days it can take more. On whst factor does time depends on. Or is it my visa will get cancelled.
> Waiting for your reply.
> Thank you


HI Abhijit,
have you got your visa?


----------



## dzhu74

samra91 said:


> did you get your visa?


Yep, issued on 18/4


----------



## chynaparks

Hello everyone,
Have any of you been granted your visa or are you still waiting??


----------



## sidat1984

I have applied for a visa on 23rd march(Vocational and training sector). No contact or update so far. please let me know if anyone applied around this time and got any update.


----------



## chynaparks

*Request for Info*

Hello everyone,

Just received correspondence from my CO that I need to send the requested information. I am taking this to be positive because the information I provide will be the deciding factor. I've already sent my updated CoE and just need to provide a statement explaining exceptional reasons on why I need to be granted an initial student visa in Australia.

My question is, how do I contact my CO?? She gave me her name and position number. I know office's email that's processing my visa. Should I send it to them with her contact details or do I reply to the email that sent me the correspondence?

I need an answer fast, they need the info within 6 days!!! Thank you, hope all of you are good as well.


----------



## sidat1984

I think you just need to reply to original email unless stated otherwise in the email(like do not reply. This mailbox is not monitored).
Can you please advise when did you apply and in which sector? did you apply from onshore? What is initial student visa?


----------



## chynaparks

Thank you! I applied offshore 19 December 2017 for Feb intake. I’ll be joining high school so I applied through the schools sector student visa 500. I think an initial Student visa is the first student visa you get. I’m really not sure, i was confused as well.


----------



## srkr93

Anyone in this group, who have received their visa applied for Ph.D., after waiting for more than 4 months?


----------



## kap

Luffy1234 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have applied submitted my PhD student visa on 11th dec 2017 and my status is 'further assessment'. Can anyone tell me when I may be getting my visa ?


Hey, did you get the VISA?


----------



## kap

Luffy1234 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have applied submitted my PhD student visa on 11th dec 2017 and my status is 'further assessment'. Can anyone tell me when I may be getting my visa ?


Hey, Have you got the VISA?


----------



## naveed_aqeel2004

Hello,
Hope everyone is doing well,
I have applied for Student Visa 500 PGR on 18th May and its more than 2 months now.... Can anyone please tell me how much time it may take?
Thank You


----------



## Amandeepkahlon

Any one who has applied for student visa (500) in Higher education sector ?


----------



## Studentjuly2018

Hi, 

Does anyone know? If someone has got student visa for diploma in business and advance and changes the mind before commencing the course and now intending to study cert 3, 4 and diploma in Automotive Technology length of both courses are same. 

Now does he/she needs to apply for new visa or he can continue to study on same visa ? Would there be any complications in case he changes the course? 

Any advise would be highly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Ebi

Hi This Ebi from Sri Lanka I also applied Vocational and training sector it has been almost 50 days still no update... did u got the Visa ??


----------



## arzh2

Amandeepkahlon said:


> Any one who has applied for student visa (500) in Higher education sector ?


I applied in the Postgraduate Research sector on 11th July. Got my grant today on 7th August, i.e. 27 days.


----------



## senanayake

delay student visa subclass 500
hy.. i lodge my visa 26th may 2018 and after one week they call me and ask some questions.. now working 50days gone.. . No response yet. i applied for commercial cokery. what i do? if i call to the embassy is it a problem? pls help me..


----------



## senanayake

@ebi i also from srilanka


----------



## senanayake

i am also from srilanka.. what about your visa?have you get it


----------



## senanayake

Hello? Can u reply me


----------



## Nikku

Hi, I am also waiting for the visa, we have started a petition on change.org: Here is the link: https://www.change.org/p/peter-dutt...facebook&utm_campaign=share_for_starters_page

Please sign it. And share it among your friends and juniors.


----------



## Ebi

3 months still same status “Futher Assessment “ Text me Bro . 0758273915


----------



## Ebi

senanayake said:


> Hello? Can u reply me


3 months still same status "Futher Assessment " Text me Bro . 0758273915


----------



## Anikaa

*delay subclass 500*

Unexpected Delay in Subclass 500 Student VISA

I was applied for Student Visa on 04Th of June 2018 and i was applied for my thru an Edu Agent. i was already submitted my bio metrics and medical on 08th of June 2018. And after submitting those my Immi Acc changed to initial stage to Further Assessment. still it shows Further Assessment. i dont know why..my intake was already started and it will be big issue for me. Can you kindly let me know is this situation says rejection of my visa? now 04 months already gone, from the date of submit ion. I'm 27 years old and i was applied for the Advanced diploma+ Degree.
my next intake on Feb/ July 2019..


----------



## Amandeepkahlon

It takes around 40 days to process. Please check current processing times 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anikaa

on 10th of October 2018 CO contacted me and ask several Questions .....Tell me about yourself/ Edu Qualifications / working experiences/ about funds/ course details and course contents... finally CO asked me to update my offer deferd COE for the Feb intake 2019. Co contacted me after 5 months submitting the subclass 500 visa..and my immiacc shows still '' FURTHER ASSESSMENT'' after submitting my updated COEs.. 

i'm in really upset and i hope u guys will advice me...
Thank you...


----------



## unlich

*2019/ february intake*

Hi I am from sri lanka applied for student 500 higher education sector on October 15 for 2019 February intake @ UQ . It has been already 42 days passed as further assessment mode on immi account without finalizing the health examination.

when will I get the approval for the health examination ( I know should have done the health examination before submitting the visa since I applied 3.5 months before the course start date didn't consider it has as a big issue)

any help / suggestions are warmly welcomed 
Thanks.


----------



## milad_p

I am the king of Visa delay. I have applied 13 months ago and there is no sign of Visa.

I have emailed the embassy several time but every time they replied the same thing.

My situation is further assessment


----------



## atif_islam20

p1890 said:


> My supervisor told me to first request an extension and then after 30 April request for deferral.
> And PG coordinator told me & my supervisor that I will be reconsidered for the scholarship if I request a deferral.


Dear have you got your visa??


----------



## cosycosy8

Hello everyone,.
sorry to bring more bad news to this thread. I am Italian and have been waiting for a PhD visa for 4 months.
I got a PhD offer with scholarship from UNSW last Fall, and I applied for the visa in December 2018. I still haven't heard a word back (except for the standard application receipt). I have had to defer my offer to Term 2, 2019 (June) in hope that the visa will come in by then. If not I don't want to keep waiting, I'm just going to study somewhere else.

What I don't understand is who came up with this ridiculous system where some people get their visa in 24 hours (I know someone who got a PhD visa in 45 MINUTES!) and some never get it or hear back. My agent said that it's pure luck, depending on what case officer you get assigned to. Some case officers don't do any work at all, so your application will never get processed: and it doesn't matter because noone cares, they don't have any targets or deadlines to meet and they get paid whether they work or not.

If that is true this should be public knowledge. Australian universities should warn applicants of the problem and people should consider this risk before turning down offers from other countries such as USA and UK in favour of Australian ones. Instead, there is nothing about it in the news, or anywhere online except for this forum. I think we should try to get the media's attention, if not for ourselves, then at least for future students so they don't have to waste time and opportunities trying to study in a country that conducts their immigration business in this disorderly fashion.


----------



## Alex2020

Hi everyone,
We are more than twelve Chinese students, who have waited for at least 150 days for our student visa to be granted, and some even waited for more than one year already.*We have email [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], for help. However, we do not receive any reply except Automatic reply. We try to contact medias for help and it seems this idea do not work as well. We also try to email Scott Morrison but do not receive reply. We have tried to contact with *the Department of Home Affairs again and again including emails and making a call. However, we still do not received any positive reply. The message they delivered to us is to be patient.* We really do not know how long our student application still need to be granted. 
We are waiting for our student visa for more than FIVE months and the seemingly endless waiting makes us suffer from huge stress and financial burdens. Furthermore, it definitely wasting our time.
As far as we are concern, there are lots of students who would like to pursue doctoral training regarding technology and science in Australia suffered the similar delay in visa application and all of us need helps from our universities.
We are wondering if some one else could do anything help regarding our student visa application.


----------



## CecNa

I applied for student visa in January 2019 for March intake but I didn’t receive any response so I have deferred to July and still no response.I told the agency working on my application to send an email to the embassy requesting for an update but the agency doesn’t want to. I don’t have access to my immiaccount only the agency has.
I don’t know the cause of the delay,I don’t know if I can personally send them an email since I have my reference number?


----------



## CecNa

*CourageKwasi*

Did you receive your visa yet?


----------



## Amandeepkahlon

CecNa said:


> I applied for student visa in January 2019 for March intake but I didn't receive any response so I have deferred to July and still no response.I told the agency working on my application to send an email to the embassy requesting for an update but the agency doesn't want to. I don't have access to my immiaccount only the agency has.
> I don't know the cause of the delay,I don't know if I can personally send them an email since I have my reference number?


Same happened with me.. my orientation started on 8th of July last year. But my visa was granted on 27 th July. University advised me to defer this semester. But I booked my tickets for same day and reached University in 3rd week. I would advice you to don't defer till census date.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul10

Hi everyone! 

Do we have anyone who is waiting for a 500 Student Postgraduate Sector Visa for over 6 months? I lodged mine in Dec 2018 and still waiting, no update whatsoever. 

Please share if anyone is in the same boat!


----------



## Abdul10

Alex2020, have you guys received your visas yet?


----------



## Abdul10

Alex2020 said:


> Hi everyone,
> We are more than twelve Chinese students, who have waited for at least 150 days for our student visa to be granted, and some even waited for more than one year already.*We have email [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], for help. However, we do not receive any reply except Automatic reply. We try to contact medias for help and it seems this idea do not work as well. We also try to email Scott Morrison but do not receive reply. We have tried to contact with *the Department of Home Affairs again and again including emails and making a call. However, we still do not received any positive reply. The message they delivered to us is to be patient.* We really do not know how long our student application still need to be granted.
> We are waiting for our student visa for more than FIVE months and the seemingly endless waiting makes us suffer from huge stress and financial burdens. Furthermore, it definitely wasting our time.
> As far as we are concern, there are lots of students who would like to pursue doctoral training regarding technology and science in Australia suffered the similar delay in visa application and all of us need helps from our universities.
> We are wondering if some one else could do anything help regarding our student visa application.


Alex 2020, have you guys received your visas yet?


----------



## Alex2020

Abdul10 said:


> Alex 2020, have you guys received your visas yet?


May be some one got it, I do not know exactly at this monment. However, most of us are still waiting with hopeless.


----------



## Abdul10

Alex2020 said:


> May be some one got it, I do not know exactly at this monment. However, most of us are still waiting with hopeless.


I see... I have no idea why some applications take couple months and some take a year or so... The worst thing is there is no way to get a feedback from them and contact them. They do not contact for any additional documents either to help the process.


----------



## Alex2020

Abdul10 said:


> I see... I have no idea why some applications take couple months and some take a year or so... The worst thing is there is no way to get a feedback from them and contact them. They do not contact for any additional documents either to help the process.


May be you can take part in this petition, just as I done. peter-dutton-allow-asian-students-to-pursue-phd-in-australia-issue-them-visa-on-time


----------



## Abdul10

Alex2020 said:


> May be you can take part in this petition, just as I done. peter-dutton-allow-asian-students-to-pursue-phd-in-australia-issue-them-visa-on-time


Alex, have you or any of your friends received visa?


----------



## Abdul10

CecNa said:


> I applied for student visa in January 2019 for March intake but I didn't receive any response so I have deferred to July and still no response.I told the agency working on my application to send an email to the embassy requesting for an update but the agency doesn't want to. I don't have access to my immiaccount only the agency has.
> I don't know the cause of the delay,I don't know if I can personally send them an email since I have my reference number?


Hi CecNa,

Have you received your visa? I have been waiting for mine for 10 months now...


----------



## Arnik1120

I am also suffering from the same. I applied in may 2019 and my intake starts in February. Anyone here got their visas after waiting so long


----------



## Arnik1120

cosycosy8 said:


> Hello everyone,.
> sorry to bring more bad news to this thread. I am Italian and have been waiting for a PhD visa for 4 months.
> I got a PhD offer with scholarship from UNSW last Fall, and I applied for the visa in December 2018. I still haven't heard a word back (except for the standard application receipt). I have had to defer my offer to Term 2, 2019 (June) in hope that the visa will come in by then. If not I don't want to keep waiting, I'm just going to study somewhere else.
> 
> What I don't understand is who came up with this ridiculous system where some people get their visa in 24 hours (I know someone who got a PhD visa in 45 MINUTES!) and some never get it or hear back. My agent said that it's pure luck, depending on what case officer you get assigned to. Some case officers don't do any work at all, so your application will never get processed: and it doesn't matter because noone cares, they don't have any targets or deadlines to meet and they get paid whether they work or not.
> 
> If that is true this should be public knowledge. Australian universities should warn applicants of the problem and people should consider this risk before turning down offers from other countries such as USA and UK in favour of Australian ones. Instead, there is nothing about it in the news, or anywhere online except for this forum. I think we should try to get the media's attention, if not for ourselves, then at least for future students so they don't have to waste time and opportunities trying to study in a country that conducts their immigration business in this disorderly fashion.


Did you get your visa ? How long did it take ?


----------



## Nadia_Khan

Hello Everyone,

I lodged my visa (subclass 500) application in July 2019 for PhD research degree and I am still waiting for my visa to be granted. So far i have not heard any thing from Embassy and my application status on immiaccount is showing "This application is currently being assessed. The department may contact the applicant if further supporting documentation is required."

One more thing I have also switched my university as the first university cancelled by scholarship due to the delay in visa process. Now I have uploaded the latest university eCOE to my visa application. I dont know whether I did the right thing or not.


----------



## Nadia_Khan

Abdul10 said:


> Hi CecNa,
> 
> I have been waiting for mine for 10 months now...


Have you received your visa?


----------



## Sak

I have also applied on November 8th 2019 based on fully funded scholarship in uni of Melbourne. Still the status is under further assessment. One of my friend who has similar offer and we did similar documentation and he got visa in 1 week.
This visa system is strange.


----------



## Abdul10

I've been waiting for 13 months now.


----------



## Ubaidahmed

Yes I have been waiting for more than 6months. Please tell me if you got the visa after waiting so long or not?


----------



## Ubaidahmed

Please add me to the whatsapp group as well +4917627020978


----------



## Abdul10

Ubaidahmed said:


> Please add me to the whatsapp group as well +4917627020978


No, I'm still waiting... Is there any WhatsApp group? Can you add me?


----------



## Abdul10

Nadia_Khan said:


> Have you received your visa?


Unfortunately, not yet... Have you received yours? If not, how long have you been waiting?


----------



## aussiesteve

Due to the Coronavirus Pandemic, entry into Australia has been severely restricted.
https://docs.education.gov.au/documents/advice-international-students-travelling-australia


----------



## farrag

has anyone had their student visa approved lately?


----------



## KaurGILL

Has anybody had there visa


----------



## Rahul96

Has anybody got his visa for post-graduate research?


----------

